# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Προβληματικη ληψη

## stam1982

Καλησπερα, μενω σε μια πολυκατοικια 40 ετων στην οποια οι ενοικοι αποφασισαν να μην αντικαταστησουν την προβληματικη για την ψηφιακη εποχη,επιγειας ληψης εγκατασταση.
Γι αυτο το λογο ειχα για αρκετο καιρο μια εσωτερικη κεραια με ενσωματωμενο ενισχυτη για δυο τηλεορασεις.Η μια με ενσωματωμενο δεκτη η αλλη με εξωτερικο.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα πρωινα εχει κανονικα εικονα και στις δυο τηλεορασεις με πολυ αραια και αναιπαισθητα σπασιματα ταυτοχρονα και στις δυο τηλεορασεις.
Τις βραδυνες ωρες αρχιζουν τα προβληματα ειδικα στην τηλεοραση με τον εξωτερικο απο κωδικοποιητη.
Σημερα εγκατεστησα μια κεραια εξωτερικη της ματελ και εναν εξωτερικο ενισχυτη της μιστραλ αλλα το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε.

Να πω οτι ειμαι σε ισογειο διαμερισμα και οτι νοητα βλεπω της κεραιες του Υμμητου περιοχη Αγιος Δημητριος.

----------


## navar

> Σημερα εγκατεστησα μια κεραια εξωτερικη της ματελ και εναν εξωτερικο ενισχυτη της μιστραλ αλλα το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε.



εγκαθηστώντας ένα πρόβλημα , δεν λύνεται ποτέ κάποιο άλλο !!!

----------


## crown

δυο πραγματα συμβαινουν(εφ,οσον βεβαια συνδεσμολογια κεραιαs και ενισχυτη ειναι οκ)εχειs υπερδιαμορφωση το κοινοs λεγομενο μπουκωμα αρα χαμηλωνειs db απο το mistral(o θεοs να τον κανει ενισχυτη!!!!) η κανε factory default reset στον αποκωδ/τη σου

----------


## stam1982

Ειναι ο μιστραλ ο προιστορικος που πηγαινε σετ με τον μικτη.Εχει αυτος ρυθμιση;

Εκανα ρισετ και επανασυντονισα.Η ποιοτητα εχει σκαμπανεβασματα απο 55 εως 25.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Λογικά  πρέπει  να  έχει  ρύθμιση  στο  κουτάκι  που  είναι  στον  ιστό,  δοκίμασε  με  σκέτη  τη  κεραία  χωρίς  ενισχυτή  και  άλλαξε  θέσεις  λογικά  κάπου  θα  πιάνει.

----------


## stam1982

Καλημερα κανοντας δοκιμες χτες το βραδυ ειδα οτι καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει με το καλωδιο απο τον ενισχυτη στην τηλεοραση με τον εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη.Θα αντικαταστησω το καλωδιο και θα επανελθω.

Μακη  δεν εχω τοποθετησει το εξωτερικο κουτι.

Κωνσταντινε τοσο χαλια ειναι ποιοτικα τα μιστραλ;

----------


## stam1982

Αντικατεστησα το καλωδιο απο τον ενισχυτη μεχρι και τη δευτερη τηλεοραση και προς το παρον φαινεται να λυθηκε το θεμα.
Ευχαριστω για τις προτασεις και τις αποψεις σας.

----------


## navar

> .
> 
> Κωνσταντινε τοσο χαλια ειναι ποιοτικα τα μιστραλ;



πραγματικά δεν είναι καλά ποιοτικά ... για εύκολες περιπτώσεις εντάξει είναι παλεύονται.....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> πραγματικά δεν είναι καλά ποιοτικά ... για εύκολες περιπτώσεις εντάξει είναι παλεύονται.....



-Δεν  είναι  και  τόσο  άσχημα  καλά  είναι  για  τα  λεφτά  τους  και ειναι *Ελληνικά.*

----------

